# safe paint for a cot



## Uvlollypop

what kind of paint should i use to paint my cot?

i thought gloss would be ok if it was done well in advance and aired ok?

or can you buy special cot paint?


help please!


----------



## Vickie

I would think any would be ok if it was done in advance and dried like you said! Not sure you should be the one doing the painting though :D


----------



## Carley

A lead free paint :)


----------



## Uvlollypop

thanks :-D i wont be the one painting it lol


----------



## masi

Try, and use a water based paint. Gloss is solvent based. Just thinking about when baby is older with teeth, and teething.etc. Dulux do a water based scuff, and chip proof called 'endurance' it's great stuff B&Q sell it. It's much safer, and enviromentally friendlier than gloss, and you can wash your brushes out with water.


----------



## masi

I forgot to say it's designed for woodwork, and radiators.etc.


----------



## Uvlollypop

ah ok that sounds like a much better idea- i didnt really want a gloss finish shiny cot i just wasnt sure what else to use.
Thanks you!


----------



## BeckyBoo

You could strip it and varnish it, unless you are set on painting xxx


----------



## Uvlollypop

its lemon yellow with baby animals painted on it it just wanted to freshen it up


----------

